# Border Patrol Agent Tyler Robledo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Border Patrol Agent*
*Tyler R. Robledo*
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - United States Border Patrol, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Friday, September 12, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 34
*Tour:* 3 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Location:* Texas
*Incident Date:* 9/12/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Border Patrol Agent Tyler Robledo was killed in an automobile collision on FM 2644 near Carrizo Springs, Texas.

His patrol car and another vehicle collided head-on at approximately 1:15 am. The driver of the other vehicle died at the scene. Agent Robledo was airlifted to San Antonio Military Medical Center, where he succumbed to his injuries.

Agent Robledo had served with the United States Border Patrol for three years and was assigned to the Carrizo Springs Border Patrol Station. He is survived by his wife and two young children.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Border Patrol Michael Fisher
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - United States Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-1770

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22182-border-patrol-agent-tyler-r-robledo#ixzz3DBadrBb3


----------

